# Universal Turbo, LOL



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2461848913&category=33742

Anyone think that would even be worth the metal it is made of?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i don't think it's made of metal.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> i don't think it's made of metal.



that guy is a member of b15sentra.net

he has a completely riced out b15 XE, always looks for the cheapest way to make big power. Look at the pics. He stole pics from cardomain and slapped on the torquewind pics. He's been trying to sell that thing for a couple weeks now...........the idiot.

Notice, he HID his feedback??? how gay is that


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

No wonder he hid it, he has %74.1 positive feedback.
http://cgi2.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=fxguy3369
I think it's hilarious that people will buy those thinking that it will work!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

like a baby chicken, this thing yells "Cheap! cheap cheap!"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> that guy is a member of b15sentra.net
> 
> he has a completely riced out b15 XE, always looks for the cheapest way to make big power. Look at the pics. He stole pics from cardomain and slapped on the torquewind pics. He's been trying to sell that thing for a couple weeks now...........the idiot.
> 
> Notice, he HID his feedback??? how gay is that


I asked for a unit for a test, lets see if they respond!

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I asked for a unit for a test, lets see if they respond!
> 
> Mike


awesome!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha...nice. im sellin mine and bidding on this one


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I bought 4 from him, I put em all in series and now I'm putting down 550whp!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sanyo said:


> I bought 4 from him, I put em all in series and now I'm putting down 550whp!



that's an ingenius idea!!  :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Brilliant!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I asked for a unit for a test, lets see if they respond!
> 
> Mike


So far no response. I guess they are afraid what could happen.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> So far no response. I guess they are afraid what could happen.
> 
> Mike



mike, quit bullying those kids HAHA


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> So far no response. I guess they are afraid what could happen.
> 
> Mike


What did you write to them?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mike, quit bullying those kids HAHA


Hey if it works, then what the hell, it should be known as a viable mod. If it doesnt work, then people need to know its a scam like the e-ram was.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> What did you write to them?


I just asked them for a test unit for NPM.

Mike


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

E-rod...what si this thing...i know it was a scam...but what was it?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> E-rod...what si this thing...i know it was a scam...but what was it?


E-Ram was this dumb leaf blower fan in the intake. I tested it and found it made minus 6 hp. The makers of it were all pissed off at me. They were trying to sell the things hardcore to the nissan community.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> E-Ram was this dumb leaf blower fan in the intake. I tested it and found it made minus 6 hp. The makers of it were all pissed off at me. They were trying to sell the things hardcore to the nissan community.
> 
> Mike



HAHA i didnt know that


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

that sounds like that one product i saw onm an infomercial...what was it? the Tornado or sumthin...they claimed like 20HP on a camaro or sumthin from a little fan like thing you put in your intake...came to find out it minused like 10HP for this Z28 here at a local dyno...what a jip...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> that sounds like that one product i saw onm an infomercial...what was it? the Tornado or sumthin...they claimed like 20HP on a camaro or sumthin from a little fan like thing you put in your intake...came to find out it minused like 10HP for this Z28 here at a local dyno...what a jip...


Thats not even a fan, its a pinwheel kinda thingie you put in your intake tube. JWT tested one on NPM's project altima and it made minus 12 hp or something like that.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> E-Ram was this dumb leaf blower fan in the intake. I tested it and found it made minus 6 hp. The makers of it were all pissed off at me. They were trying to sell the things hardcore to the nissan community.
> 
> Mike



That's straight up hilarious................if only we all had the resources to test this stuff and send it back with a dyno sheet and video askin what they're trying to pull


----------



## absolute (Nov 18, 2003)

haha that thing is hilarious, ive seen it before and couldnt find it again to show a friend of mine, i was gonna spend the money and buy it just to see if it worked


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

old post but i thought id give you this link. its a honda link but its still useful http://www.homemadeturbo.com/. they tested one and it lost HP, damn marine fan. Its under electric supercharger.


----------

